# Modem/Router ohne (!) WLAN



## Schleifer (23. August 2013)

Moin Leute,

aus rechtlichen Gründen suche ich momentan ein Modem/Router (kenne den Unterschied nicht haargenau) ohne WLAN Modul. Es geht also nicht einfach nur darum das WLAN auszuschalten, sondern darum wirklich keines zu haben.

Was muss Router/Modem können?
- Eingangssignale aus der TAE-Dose empfangen;
- LAN Ausgang zu nem PC oder Switch;
- Ausgang fürs Telefon
- Wenn möglich Gb LAN (Switch und Kabel sind vorhanden und für Gb geeignet)

Habt ihr da Erfahrung was gut ist? Momentan nutze ich die von 1&1 mitgelieferte Fritzbox 7312 (siehe Schaubild unten).

In meinem Eifer hatte ich mir bereits folgendes von Amazon bestellt, bis mir noch rechtzeitig auffiel, dass das Telefon fehlt:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001CK86EO/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Bei meiner momentanen 16.000er DSL Leitung hab ich gelesen, dass ein 10/100mb Modem ausreicht. Da ich aber nach Ablauf meines 1&1 Vertrages deutlich flotteres Internet möchte, fänd ich Gb schon ganz schick. Nicht das es später daran scheitert, bzw. eingebremst wird.



Danke für Eure Hilfe
Schleifer

EDIT:
Später soll das Ganze mal zu nem ordentlichen Heimnetz erweitert werden mit einem PC, zwei Notebooks, Internetradio, Blu-Ray Player und NAS-Server. Darauf hat das Modem aber keinen Einfluss, oder muss man da was spezielles beachten?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. August 2013)

Was du willst gibt es schlichtweg nicht oder ist so selten, das man es im inet nicht findet. Alle halbwegs aktuellen geräte mit voip haben auch wlan.


----------



## Schleifer (29. August 2013)

Ich habs befürchtet. Nun gut, dann werd ich mir wohl doch nen guten WLAN Router kaufen (nicht diese Möhre, die ich da habe) und den von nem IT-Profi offiziell schützen lassen. Danke für Deine Hilfe


----------



## keinnick (29. August 2013)

Schleifer schrieb:


> Ich habs befürchtet. Nun gut, dann werd ich mir wohl doch nen guten WLAN Router kaufen (nicht diese Möhre, die ich da habe) und den von nem IT-Profi offiziell schützen lassen. Danke für Deine Hilfe



Darf man fragen, was an einem (abgeschalteten) WLAN problematisch ist?


----------



## Schleifer (29. August 2013)

Ich habe momentan rechtliche Probleme wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen.  Die Anschuldigungen sind falsch. Ich war zum Tatzeitpunkt nachweislich  nicht zu Hause und mein WLAN war mit 14 Zeichen geschützt (ausreichend  laut BGH-Rechtsprechung). Unter dem Strich wird mich diese ganze  Geschichte mit eigenen Anwaltskosten rund 600-1000€ kosten, obwohl ich  nichts falsches getan habe. Das Ganze auf einen Prozess ankommen zu  lassen kommt einem Münzwurf gleich, da ich nicht beweisen kann, dass  mein WLAN zum Tatzeitpunkt geschützt war. Entweder glaubt mir der  Richter, oder eben nicht. Verliere ich, kostet das in Summe round about  3.500-4.000€.

Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten dieses Problem in  der Zukunft zu lösen. Entweder man hat kein WLAN (und kann keines haben,  mangels entsprechender Hardware!), oder man lässt es von einem  PC-Fachmann schützen und sich dies schriftlich bestätigen. Die Lösung  mit "kein WLAN" ist wohl hinfällig, wie ich nach eigenen Recherchen und der Aussage von Turrican erfahren habe. Nun werd ich wohl nen PC-Fachmann anheuern.

Wenn man jetzt denkt "das geht doch nicht! Rechtsstaat! Unschuldsvermutung" usw. Das Thema habe ich schon lange durch. Die Anwälte kriegen Dich über die Hintertür der "Tatsachen Vermutung". Wenn die erstmal deinen Anschluss ermittelt haben - in meinem Fall wohl fälschlicherweise - bist Du in der Beweispflicht. Und das kann man im Regelfall knicken. Das Problem ist der Politik bewusst, jedoch hat kein Politiker bisher Interesse dieses Einfallstor der Abmahnanwälte zu schließen. Die Gegenseite stellt sich derweil hin nach dem Motto: "Hast Du'n Problem? Klag doch wenn dir was nicht passt!" Wohl wissend um die Erfolgsaussichten im Klageverfahren.
Unterm Strich leidet der Gedanke an den deutschen Rechtsstaat doch ziemlich unter dieser ganzen Sache.


----------



## keinnick (29. August 2013)

Danke für Deine Erläuterung. Jetzt kann ich das nachvollziehen  Aber kein WLAN zu haben, wäre ja auch keine wasserdichte Lösung oder? Die Gegenseite könnte ja behaupten Du hättest den Router ohne WLAN einfach nachträglich dran gehängt...


----------



## aloha84 (29. August 2013)

Du kannst ja einen Dankesbrief an die Zivilkammer in Köln schicken, der haben wir ja diesen Abmahnwahnsinn zu verdanken.


----------



## Infin1ty (29. August 2013)

> in meinem Fall wohl fälschlicherweise - bist Du in der Beweispflicht.


Mit Beweispflicht hat das rein gar nichts zu tun - Stichwort Störerhaftung. Es ist daher völlig
egal, ob du beweisen kannst dass du nicht zu Hause warst..

Abmahnparadies Deutschland sag ich dazu nur, ist echt traurig


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. August 2013)

Schleifer schrieb:


> Ich habs befürchtet. Nun gut, dann werd ich mir wohl doch nen guten WLAN Router kaufen (nicht diese Möhre, die ich da habe) und den von nem IT-Profi offiziell schützen lassen. Danke für Deine Hilfe


 Wenn du unbedingt einen router ohne wlan willst, dann kaufe ein basis-modell von draytek (die sind ohne wlan) und benutze zum telefonieren ein VoIP-Telefon.


----------

